# does S&W own walther?



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

been reading some posts that have this implication
i knew S&W imports for Walther but do they own them or what is the relationship?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, they do not own them. They are the official importer into the US. Walther used to use Interarms. Now they use S&W. For whatever reason, they don't want to establish their own official presence here in the US, like Sig and Glock have.

S&W builds the PPKs for Walther. And, they also did a few P99s a few years ago, but there was apparently some quality control issues. So, all the P99s are imported from Germany again.

Now, the SW99 and SW990 - Walther makes the frame and S&W makes the slide and barrel.


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

Shipwreck is correct, they are just the US liaison and importer for Walther.

Regards~


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

ah ha
so that is why some people are still posting items in their threads that they won't get a walther because they think that s&w is still making them

yea - i'm glad they aren't making them either


----------

